# Martha Stewart



## margaretp

Is the Martha Stewart Knit and Weave Kit,worth buying?


----------



## okpattyarcher

I just bought one about a month ago. I had been using knifty knitters. I like it, takes up less space then all my seperate looms, and comes with different size pegs, so can do fine knitting.


----------



## margaretp

thank you,I'm about to buy one.


----------



## cabingirl2006

margaretp said:


> Is the Martha Stewart Knit and Weave Kit,worth buying?


also check out Kiss Looms they are adjustable looms, The stitches are amazing they use a peg and pin system. http://kisslooms.com/ best of all they are made of wood. Kiss Looms ship world wide also


----------



## krankymax

A good place to answer that question is the loom knitters group on Ravelry. Lots of people over there has the MS looms and can tell you the pros and cons of using them.

http://www.ravelry.com/groups/loom-knitters


----------



## Angelbeader

Use a Joanns 50% off coupon if you can.



margaretp said:


> Is the Martha Stewart Knit and Weave Kit,worth buying?


Mari


----------



## sewbee42

I like my Martha Stewart loom better than some others I have used. Different configurations, easier to store and lighter weight for my hands.


----------



## Grandma G.

margaretp said:


> Is the Martha Stewart Knit and Weave Kit,worth buying?


Just make sure you have the pegs in really well as the first time I used mine they kept coming loose.


----------



## margaretp

I'm in australia, so can't your discount coupons!


----------



## Loomahat

margaretp said:


> I'm in australia, so can't your discount coupons!


email, call or write the manufacturer about a coupon and see if they can advise you. I love coupons - usually worth the effort


----------



## Lindanight

I use it. I have two sets. There is a problem with it that the pegs get loose and can come out when your yarn is too tight on the peg. I find it very versatile.


----------



## Lindanight

I use it. I have two sets. There is a problem with it that the pegs get loose and can come out when your yarn is too tight on the peg. I find it very versatile.


----------



## tks1991

I got this for christmas but I have yet to use it. Raverly has a bunch of different patterns. Hopefully as soon as I finish my volunteer stuff I can pull it out & spend some time getting used to it.
Tami


----------



## Lindanight

I have been using fun tack to hold the pegs in place. It is used by school teacher to hold up posters on the wall.


----------



## Lindanight

Does anyone know where I can purchase more Martha Stewart pegs?


----------



## Moon Loomer

Lindanight said:


> Does anyone know where I can purchase more Martha Stewart pegs?


Lion Brand handles that Martha Stewart product e-mail them. Moon Loomer


----------



## Lindanight

Thank you! I will try them.


----------



## Lindanight

Lion Brand stated that Martha Stewart Loom Kit does not sell replacement pegs. For knit loomer like myself that are having problem with your pegs staying in the loom, Lions Brand stated that you can return it! Make sure to include the registration number for each set you return. registration number for your se
Send your kits to:
Attention: Quality Control
Lion Brand
135 Kero
Carlstad, New Jersey 07072

Make sure to include a letter about your specific problems with the loom and your name and address.


----------



## Moon Loomer

Lindanight said:


> Lion Brand stated that Martha Stewart Loom Kit does not sell replacement pegs. For knit loomer like myself that are having problem with your pegs staying in the loom, Lions Brand stated that you can return it! Make sure to include the registration number for each set you return. registration number for your se
> Send your kits to:
> Attention: Quality Control
> Lion Brand
> 135 Kero
> Carlstad, New Jersey 07072
> 
> Make sure to include a letter about your specific problems with the loom and your name and address.


Interesting reply by Lion Brand. Moon Loomer


----------



## DickWorrall

Lion Brand has free patterns for looms.
Here is a video from Lion Brand.




I saw the loom at Walmart for $29.95
Dick


----------

